# Knee arthrotomy code



## sxcoder1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Procedure is "knee arthrotomy with focal scar tissue resection".  Doctor makes incision down into knee capsule.  "The capsule was released in line with the incision and retractor was placed along the lateral border of patella.  It was elevated and there was digital palpation of thick scar tissue with the retropatellar fat pad attached to this.  With sharp dissection, this was excised and rather dramatic elevation and release of the distal patellar tendon was observed by the first assistant who was holding the retractors and after this, digital palpation remarkably showed an incredibly mobile tendon all the way down to the proximal part of the tibial tubercle that was now easily palpable.  Finger was digitally swept to the superior area and there was no residual scar bands identified."

I'm thinking 27331, or 27310 or 27334?  Anyone have any ideas?


----------

